# خاتمك يحدد شخصيتك.............!!



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*الخواتم الذهبية: 
التى ترتدى الخواتم الذهبية فهى شخصية حادة فى مشاعرها منطلقة و عفوية و حريصة على إبهار العيون وخاصة من بنات جنسها. 
الخواتم الفضية: 
تدل على البرودة والهدوء والثقة وصفاء النفس تهتم صاحبتها بالنواحى الفكرية وتنتابها مشاعر عدم الثقة أحيانا ولكنها سرعان ما تتمالك نفسها وتعود إلى طبيعتها. 
الماس والاحجار الكريمة: 
إذا كان الخاتم هنا كبير الحجم غريب الشكل فإن من تحمله هى فتاة متناقضة متقلبة تميل الى القلق والمعاناة العاطفية أما إذا كان الخاتم رفيعا أو متوسطا ينسجم مع شكل الإصبع وفى مكانه المناسب فإنه يدل على شخصية خجولة متحفظة ذكية تميل الى كتمان أسرارها . 
مكان الخاتم: 
يلعب مكان الخاتم دوراً فى تحديد الشخصية التى ترتدى هذا الخاتم ومن تفضل وضع الخاتم فى إصبع معين فإنها تكشف أيضا بعض جوانب شخصيتها فإذا وضعته مثلا فى: 
الإبهام: إنه يدل على شعور عالى بالذات وثقة زائدة الى حد الغرور. 

السبابة: تكون هذه الشخصية عنوان للتواضع وسعة الصدر والسماحة لدرجة إنها تفرط أحياناً فى الحقوق الشخصية حتى لا يغضب منها الاخرون بحاجة الى قدر أكبر من الثقة بالنفس والشعور بالأمان. 

الوسطى: يدل على عقلية ناضجة تعشق المثالية فى السلوك والتصرف ولذلك فهى عرضة لتأنيب الضمير عند أقل هفوة لا يعجبها الانسان السطحى الذى يهتم بالمظهر دون الجوهر ولكن يعيبها محاولة فرض ارائها على الاخرين دون ان تدرى. 

الخنصر: تتحمل متاعبها ومتاعب غيرها بصبر واستسلام احيانا وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالاسرة رغم اعتقادها بانها شخصية متميزة تتمتع بقدرات خاصة لا تملكها غيرها. 

البنصر: انه يدل على شخصية تتمتع بالمشاعر الرقيقة والشفافية لا تتقبل فكرة التنازل عن ارائها كلامها يحمل صيغة الامر دون ان تشعر ولكن الاخرين لا يفهمون طبيعتها الجادة والتزامها لذلك فهى بحاجة الى تعلم المرونة فى التعامل ومراعاة ظروف وطبائع الاخرين. 

الفتاة بلا خواتم: 
اذا رفضت الفتاة ارتداء الخواتم او اكتفت بدبلة الخطوبة أو الزواج فان ذلك يدل على شخصية غير نمطية تحب التجديد وتكره المظاهر كما إنها تكره النفاق والزيف و تميل الى الوحدة متهمة من الاخرين بالغرور ولكنها فى الحقيقة متواضعة جدا تفضل السهر مع كتاب او مجلة او فيلم هادف او برنامج ثقافى على الاشتراك فى حفل يشارك فيه المشاهير والنجوم. 
خاتم فى كل اصبع: 
الفتاة التى تهتم كثيرا بوضع الخواتم فى كلتا يديها أو أصابع إحدى اليدين تكشف دون أن تدرى عن شعورها بعدم الأمان وحاجتها الى الحماية حتى من نفسها وقد يعنى ذلك الرغبة فى اجتذاب إهتمام الأخرين ولفت انظارهم اليها أو نوعا من فقدان الثقة بالنفس والتستر وراء دفاعات نفسية ومظهرية واهية.

يا ريت كل واحد يقولنا شخصيته ايه؟؟؟؟

منقوووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا بنت العدرا

مرسي ليكي

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ليك يا مايكل على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل 

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## viviane tarek (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع حلة كتير
يا بنت العزراء
بس انا ما ليش استيل معين فى لبس الخاتم
يعنى سعات البس ذهب وسعات البس فضة
واوقات البس الخاتم فى اماكن متنوعة
يعنى ما فى نمط محدد
فانا اعرف شخصيتى منين؟؟؟؟
وشكرا"*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​



*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميييييييييييييييييل ده​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع حلة كتير
> يا بنت العزراء
> بس انا ما ليش استيل معين فى لبس الخاتم
> يعنى سعات البس ذهب وسعات البس فضة
> ...



*ايه الاحراج ده يا viviane الموضوع ملطوش اصلا اقولك الحل البسى يوم خاتم ذهب وادخلى اقرى الموضوع والبسى خاتم فضة وادخلى اقرى الموضوع وهكذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## SALVATION (12 نوفمبر 2008)

_



الفتاة بلا خواتم: 
اذا رفضت الفتاة ارتداء الخواتم او اكتفت بدبلة الخطوبة أو الزواج فان ذلك يدل على شخصية غير نمطية تحب التجديد وتكره المظاهر كما إنها تكره النفاق والزيف و تميل الى الوحدة متهمة من الاخرين بالغرور ولكنها فى الحقيقة متواضعة جدا تفضل السهر مع كتاب او مجلة او فيلم هادف او برنامج ثقافى على الاشتراك فى حفل يشارك فيه المشاهير والنجوم.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مفيش اجمل من البساطة وعدم الغرور والغيره من الاخرين
ميرسى كتييير على المعلومات المهمة جدا جدا 
تسلم ايدك




​_​


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا بنت العدرا 
موضوع جمييييل 
انا بصراحة ما بحب البس خواتم بحسها بتقيدني مش عارفة ليه !!! *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> مفيش اجمل من البساطة وعدم الغرور والغيره من الاخرين
> ميرسى كتييير على المعلومات المهمة جدا جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



*ميرسى يا تونى على مشاركتك الجميييييييييييلة جدا دى نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا بنت العدرا
> موضوع جمييييل
> انا بصراحة ما بحب البس خواتم بحسها بتقيدني مش عارفة ليه !!! *



*وانا زيك صدقينى مش بحب الخواتم ميرسى يا روز على مرورك الجميل نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## فونتالولو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*



			الخواتم الذهبية: 
التى ترتدى الخواتم الذهبية فهى شخصية حادة فى مشاعرها منطلقة و عفوية و حريصة على إبهار العيون وخاصة من بنات جنسها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

** سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك  
 مرسي علي الموضوع *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> * سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك
> مرسي علي الموضوع *



*ميرسى لمرورك و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## vetaa (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع حلوووووو*
*انا بلبس خواتم من ال3 اصناف*
*واحيانا مش بلبس خالص*
*ابقى اية بقى*
*هههههههههه*

*ولما بلبس بيبقى فى الوسطى والخنصر*

*بجد موضوع حلووووووو*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> تسلم ايدك​



*ميييييرسى كتير يا سويتى على مرورك الجميل نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *موضوع حلوووووو*
> *انا بلبس خواتم من ال3 اصناف*
> *واحيانا مش بلبس خالص*
> *ابقى اية بقى*
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه انتى كده شخصية عسل عشان بتنوعى  دى فتاوى بنت العدرا ههههه​*


----------



## mina_picasso (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*أنا مش بالبس خواتم!!!!!!!!!!

ههههههههههههههههه

أنا أكتر نوع بحبة ​*


> الفتاة بلا خواتم:
> اذا رفضت الفتاة ارتداء الخواتم او اكتفت بدبلة الخطوبة أو الزواج فان ذلك يدل على شخصية غير نمطية تحب التجديد وتكره المظاهر كما إنها تكره النفاق والزيف و تميل الى الوحدة متهمة من الاخرين بالغرور ولكنها فى الحقيقة متواضعة جدا تفضل السهر مع كتاب او مجلة او فيلم هادف او برنامج ثقافى على الاشتراك فى حفل يشارك فيه المشاهير والنجوم



*مش عشان الكلام اللي انت كتبتية دة ........ لكن عشان حتوفر .

هههههههههههههههههههه​*مرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *أنا مش بالبس خواتم!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*شكلك مبذر اووووووووووى يا فنان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع ررررررررررررائع
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> الموضوع ررررررررررررائع
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> بيشو



*ميرسى لمرورك يا بيشووووو وربنا معاك ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2008)

> الفتاة بلا خواتم:
> اذا رفضت الفتاة ارتداء الخواتم او اكتفت بدبلة الخطوبة أو الزواج فان ذلك يدل على شخصية غير نمطية تحب التجديد وتكره المظاهر كما إنها تكره النفاق والزيف و تميل الى الوحدة متهمة من الاخرين بالغرور ولكنها فى الحقيقة متواضعة جدا تفضل السهر مع كتاب او مجلة او فيلم هادف او برنامج ثقافى على الاشتراك فى حفل يشارك فيه المشاهير والنجوم.


*انا دى بالظببببببببط بجد ههههههه
ميررررررررسى يا بنت العدرا على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## twety (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل ياقمر*
*بجد عسول خالص زيك *

*شكرا ليكى*

*بس قوليلنا انتى كمان ايه *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *انا دى بالظببببببببط بجد ههههههه
> ميررررررررسى يا بنت العدرا على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك​*



*طووووووووووويب يا دون دون كويس انك لاقتيكى بالظبط ههههههههههههههه نورتى الموضوع بمرورك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *موضوع جميل ياقمر*
> *بجد عسول خالص زيك *
> 
> *شكرا ليكى*
> ...



*ميرسى يا تويتى انتى اللى عسولة خالص انا ياستى فتاة بلا خواتم خالص ميرسى على مرورك الجميييييييييييييل ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## just member (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا معى خاتم مصنوع من معدن الاستنلس وهو اكتير قيم وشيد وحبة اوووووووووى وغالى عندى اكتير*
*تفتكرى احدد شخصيتى بية ازاى دة ؟؟*
*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا لموضوعك ومجهودك الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *انا معى خاتم مصنوع من معدن الاستنلس وهو اكتير قيم وشيد وحبة اوووووووووى وغالى عندى اكتير*
> *تفتكرى احدد شخصيتى بية ازاى دة ؟؟*
> *ههههههههههه*
> *شكرا لموضوعك ومجهودك الرائع*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



*استانلس امممممممممممممممممم يبقى انت انسان شفاف وقلبك ابيض ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لازم اعرف شو قصة هالخاتم يا جوجو :t9:​*


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *استانلس امممممممممممممممممم يبقى انت انسان شفاف وقلبك ابيض ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*
> 
> *لازم اعرف شو قصة هالخاتم يا جوجو :t9:*​


*احم احم*
:t9:
*هو قصدتة عادية خالص مافيها اى شيئ اسبشيال*
*بس بينى وبينة حب كبير هاد احساسى فية *
*مو اكتر*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا بنت العدرا 

 
ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا بنت العدرا
> 
> ...



*مييييييييييرسى ليك يا كوكو 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (1 مارس 2009)

*
الفتاة بلا خواتم: 
اذا رفضت الفتاة ارتداء الخواتم او اكتفت بدبلة الخطوبة أو الزواج فان ذلك يدل على شخصية غير نمطية تحب التجديد وتكره المظاهر كما إنها تكره النفاق والزيف و تميل الى الوحدة متهمة من الاخرين بالغرور ولكنها فى الحقيقة متواضعة جدا تفضل السهر مع كتاب او مجلة او فيلم هادف او برنامج ثقافى على الاشتراك فى حفل يشارك فيه المشاهير والنجوم. 
 انا دي يا قمرتي​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

جميل

جميل جداااا يا bent el3dra

مشكورة على المعلومات

ربنا يباركك


----------



## monygirl (1 مارس 2009)

_موضوعك حلو _
_وفية معلومات جميلة وجديدة _
_ميرسى _
_ليكى يا قمر وتسلم ايدك_​


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ياجميل علي الموضوع
بس
انا للاسف مش بلبس خواتم


هاتيلي انت واحد
واجربه واقولك
​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *
> الفتاة بلا خواتم:
> اذا رفضت الفتاة ارتداء الخواتم او اكتفت بدبلة الخطوبة أو الزواج فان ذلك يدل على شخصية غير نمطية تحب التجديد وتكره المظاهر كما إنها تكره النفاق والزيف و تميل الى الوحدة متهمة من الاخرين بالغرور ولكنها فى الحقيقة متواضعة جدا تفضل السهر مع كتاب او مجلة او فيلم هادف او برنامج ثقافى على الاشتراك فى حفل يشارك فيه المشاهير والنجوم.
> انا دي يا قمرتي​*



*ميييييييييييرسى ياحبيبة قلبى نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل
> 
> جميل جداااا يا bent el3dra
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ليك يا كليمو على مرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _موضوعك حلو _
> _وفية معلومات جميلة وجديدة _
> _ميرسى _
> _ليكى يا قمر وتسلم ايدك_​



*مييييييييييرسى حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ياجميل علي الموضوع
> بس
> انا للاسف مش بلبس خواتم
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا انا بلبس يا جوجو صدقنى 
بس اجيبلك اوك من عنيا
ميرسى لمرورك​*


----------



## porio (2 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *الخواتم الذهبية:​*
> *التى ترتدى الخواتم الذهبية فهى شخصية حادة فى مشاعرها منطلقة و عفوية و حريصة على إبهار العيون وخاصة من بنات جنسها. *
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ايه الموضوع الجامد دة ياقمر*

*شوفتى شخصيتى ؟؟*

*تسلم ايديك*

*ربنا يحفظك يابنت العدرا*

*:Love_Letter_Open:*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2009)

porio قال:


> *ايه الموضوع الجامد دة ياقمر*
> 
> *شوفتى شخصيتى ؟؟*
> 
> ...



*ميييييييييييرسى ياحبيبة قلبى  
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك​*


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2009)

أنا الحقيقة بحب البس خاتم عيار 18 ايطالى لوكس فى" البنصر " ولازم يكون بفصوص صغيرة جداً 
هههههههههههه
شكراً على الموضوع الجميل اوى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أنا الحقيقة بحب البس خاتم عيار 18 ايطالى لوكس فى" البنصر " ولازم يكون بفصوص صغيرة جداً
> هههههههههههه
> شكراً على الموضوع الجميل اوى



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يامينا البس فى البنصر بفصوصه
ميرسى على مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل بس الكلام للفتيات بس ولا ايه مش بحب التفرقه العنصريه لازم لما نقدم موضوع يكون للكل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا بنت العدرا على الموضوع الجميل دة

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (7 مارس 2009)

الخنصر: تتحمل متاعبها ومتاعب غيرها بصبر واستسلام احيانا وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالاسرة رغم اعتقادها بانها شخصية متميزة تتمتع بقدرات خاصة لا تملكها غيرها.


ميرسي يا قمرر  حلووو كتير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع جميل بس الكلام للفتيات بس ولا ايه مش بحب التفرقه العنصريه لازم لما نقدم موضوع يكون للكل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرونى فى صلواتكم



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه بس يابطل البس خاتم مرة شوف هتطلع ايه واقلعه تانى 30:
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2009)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ميرسى يا بنت العدرا على الموضوع الجميل دة
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*



*ميرسى يا روكى على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> الخنصر: تتحمل متاعبها ومتاعب غيرها بصبر واستسلام احيانا وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالاسرة رغم اعتقادها بانها شخصية متميزة تتمتع بقدرات خاصة لا تملكها غيرها.
> 
> 
> ميرسي يا قمرر  حلووو كتير



*ميرسى ليكى ياحبيبتى
نورتينى بمرورك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا جميل
موضوع اكتر من رائع
امنياتى بمزيد من المواضيع الجميلة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا جميل
> موضوع اكتر من رائع
> امنياتى بمزيد من المواضيع الجميلة​



*مييييييييييييييرسى لمرورك ياجوجو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

